
Is This a Huge Flaw of Service Workers? - spcoder
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/53615727/service-worker-caching-after-domain-transfer
======
spcoder
Does this mean that anyone purchasing a domain needs to be sure that a service
worker has NEVER been registered previously on the domain?

------
gcb0
the age when developers have absolutely no clue what convenience scripts are
doing!

this is comedy gold.

